# Not sure: Is my platy (1) fat, (2) pregnant or (3) Dropsy?



## Mulgogi_Sarang (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a little orange platy girl (I believe it's a dwarf coral platy)... It's the only one that survived out of five because my bichir decided to eat them. 
However, I've been slowly noticing it getting bigger and bigger, and at first this maybe the reason why the bichir didn't eat it because it was eating well and growing the fastest out of the other fishes. It is also functioning just fine: no swiming issue, no noticably lethargic action, eats well, poops well (poops really well, maybe too well). Yet, from all the articles I've read online, my fish shows no gravid spot. When I stare at it's rear belly near its poophole, I see some clear spherical things, but it's not clear.. it could be organs for all I know. I also don't feel as if he has raised scales. I've looked at it up close and looked at it from above, no real "pine cone" look. Then again it's belly seems really stretched!! I've also seen people mention the fish looking boxy from the back view, and I definately think it looks boxy from the side more so than the back. It's been few weeks now that my platy has been big... Another thing too is that I cannot determine if his eyes are popping out. If I could take a picture I would, but my camera cannot focus on something this small.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Double post.:roll:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

Any pictures? This might help us determine what exactly is the situation. I'm confused with your post. What is the gender of your platy? You were saying the pronoun 'he' rather than 'she' with the term 'pregnant' as the one of the possible causes.
I also don't feel as if *he* has raised scales.

If it's a male, it may only be fat but I'd be wary about the possible dropsy.


----------



## assualt911 (Jul 15, 2007)

i heard that around the anal area if its black or something around that thats dark its pregnant. but just check. but thats what i heard.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Female Platy*









*Male Platy*


----------



## Mulgogi_Sarang (Jul 15, 2007)

Lupin said:


> Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:
> 
> Any pictures? This might help us determine what exactly is the situation. I'm confused with your post. What is the gender of your platy? You were saying the pronoun 'he' rather than 'she' with the term 'pregnant' as the one of the possible causes.
> I also don't feel as if *he* has raised scales.
> ...


Sorry that was a typo, I meant she. Here is a picture of her, but my picture is unable to capture clearity due to low zooming capabilities.

but take a look


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

She does look gravid to me.:?


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

she is huge! depending on the colour of the fish, the gravid spot is not always visible. it looks like a balloon molly!! did u have males in there, before they got eaten(sorry to hear that)


----------



## Mulgogi_Sarang (Jul 15, 2007)

*wish I had a "first response" tester for fish.*



lioness501 said:


> she is huge! depending on the colour of the fish, the gravid spot is not always visible. it looks like a balloon molly!! did u have males in there, before they got eaten(sorry to hear that)


actually, since the last post I am becoming more and more certain she is pregnant. The strange thing is... that it's been a while since she's been this big, could there be any reason for this slow development? stress? the species. Right now she is even bigger than what was shown in my picture! and for that reason you can really see egg looking things inside, and they are darkening. I keep on blinking my eyes to make sure, but surely enough the spherical shapes are really round now...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

How long has she been that way? Gestation period is often 28 days.


----------

